

Stripe and Wufoo Join Forces to Power Payments in Online Forms - kurtvarner
http://www.wufoo.com/2012/10/11/wufoo-and-stripe-join-forces-to-power-payments-in-online-forms/

======
ryan_f
Stripe is developing a lot faster than I ever expected. I was really happy
with the initial product when it became available. Easy payment integration
for developers was a [INSERT EXPLETIVE] dream. Their latest features have been
terrific and add extra benefit. To see them partnering with Wufoo to help
other developers is great.

Whoever put together Stripe's roadmap should get a beer or at least a high
five.

Consider me a fanboy (and smarter at security thanks to them).

~~~
leetrout
I'm right here with you. And in addition to their roadmap, the overall
structure / priorities are also stellar.

+1 for being open, accesible, and responsive on all fronts.

------
DigitalSea
Stripe are absolutely killing it right now, well since the beginning really.
The amount of growth this company has gone through in the last 18 months alone
is impressive. If I were Paypal I'd be starting to get really worried once
Stripes takes off on a global scale and has the same kind of reach as Paypal.

Just waiting for Square to hit Australia and I'll be first on-board the Stripe
train.

------
bdunn
Couldn't have been a better day to come across this.

Needed to sell seats for my workshop, and was going to build a registration
page and hook it up to Stripe's new button. 5 minutes later with Wufoo and I'm
up and accepting registrations :-)

Feature request: Allow for a coupon field.

------
loceng
Ask Stripe: How have you managed your execution and releases so well? It's
inspiring, though I'm wondering what core function or role in the organization
allows this? I imagine it's a team effort with an overall vision that everyone
is fully aware of and contributing to. Is it that simple?

------
apedley
Excellent. I love the progress Stripe is making with payment options.

~~~
livestyle
Looks like Jotform hooked up with Stripe too, with an even deeper integration
with recurring billing too. [http://www.jotform.com/blog/64-JotForm-Stripe-
Beautiful-Paym...](http://www.jotform.com/blog/64-JotForm-Stripe-Beautiful-
Payment-Forms-in-Minutes)

------
dlf
Neat!

Next: Stripe and Curebit. (With their speed of development, I just had to
check their site to make sure this hasn't already been done.)

